# Good day



## Lars looking for happy. (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm here to learn more about a taken in hand relationship. How far does the discipline go, what to expect from my sub and anything else deemed helpful.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Is she with you under the same roof? Or is she still out and about thinking nillywilly and goes out protected/unprotected is endangering you both still. It is reported it lives on surfaces for days. You both need to read the guidelines for not getting the virus. 

And if she is unable to ajust, it is up to you to decide if the relationship is worth it to both of you. But again what you posted is vauge.


----------

